# New Jack Dempey



## goldiebird (Dec 3, 2016)

Hello everyone! I am new here, and to Cichlids in general. I have a 29 long gallon tank stocked with a Red Eye Red Tail Puffer (completely freshwater). I was at my LFS the other day and was talking to the owner about trying another fish with my puffer. He recommended and sold me a Jack Dempsey. She (I think it is a female) is about 3 inches long and has adapted quite well to the tank. Her and the puffer seem to be getting along just fine without any aggression. After doing a little research on the Jack Dempsey, I have come to learn that these fish can get quite large. I am guessing that a 29 gallon is much too small for this type of fish. I am kind of surprised that the owner recommended this fish based on the size of my tank. How fast will this fish grow? Will it outgrow the tank quickly? I am trying to make a decision about weather I should take the Jack back and look into another type of fish.


----------



## Granamyr (Dec 16, 2015)

Jacks don't grow particularly quickly like oscars, but you definitely want to take it back. It will get much to big for your tank and will not be very nice to your puffer when it gets bigger if you left it in there.


----------



## goldiebird (Dec 3, 2016)

That's what I figured. I will take her back. In the short time I have had her though, I have really enjoyed watching her-such a beautiful fish! I have read that there are "Dwarf Cichlids", is that true? If so do you think one of the dwarf variety might work for my tank? My puffer is quite docile, so I don't worry about her picking on the new fish, as much as I worry about the new fish picking on her.


----------



## Granamyr (Dec 16, 2015)

I do not know much about puffers, so I can't comment on what would go with them. There are many dwarf cichlids though. Look up Apistogramma's, Laectera, and rams and you'll find several small cichlids that could go in 29 gallon. But the little I have heard about puffers makes me think they don't go with much.


----------



## LegendaryDream (Dec 9, 2016)

Yea Jack Dempseys will definitely get more aggressive as they get bigger. I had one that was even ballsy enough to challenge my Oscar on a daily basis.


----------



## goldiebird (Dec 3, 2016)

I ended up taking back the Jack and got a Bolivian Ram instead. So far he and the puffer are getting along great! He is a beautiful little fish with a big personality. Another good thing is that they seem to have the same eating speed. The Jack was way too aggressive at feeding time and wouldn't leave much for the puffer. I think this will be a much better match.


----------



## Granamyr (Dec 16, 2015)

Bolivian rams are great fish. They definitely are much better suited for a 29 gallon than a Dempsey. Not sure on the long term compatibility with a puffer but hope it works out for you


----------



## goldiebird (Dec 3, 2016)

Good to that the Bolivian Rams are nice little fish, Granamyr. I have read good things about them, and am glad that I was able to find one. I am hopeful regarding the puffer and compatibility. She is quite docile for a puffer, and so far, it actually seems like they like each others company!


----------



## Granamyr (Dec 16, 2015)

Not 100% that this is your fish, but this doesn't sound promising for tank mates for it.
http://www.fishlore.com/aquariummagazin ... puffer.htm

If this is the actual puffer you have it sounds like it's possible. However, it says it will damage fins of other fish, and the bolivian rams have easy fins to nip.
https://fishkeeper.co.uk/databank/fr/mi ... ye-puffer-

This says about the same as the last one.
http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/ca ... irrubesco/

good luck though


----------



## goldiebird (Dec 3, 2016)

Thanks for the info Granamyr. She is an Irrubesco Puffer, the less aggressive of the two. She is about 7 years old and has been housed with other fish before and has never shown aggressive tendencies. I am usually worrying about the other fish bullying her! Hopefully it works out. I really like the Bolivian-he seems like a cool little fish. Thanks for the help.


----------

